# Wanted: Colson Rear-steer Tandem



## JAH609 (Apr 17, 2016)

Looking for a Colson steer from the rear tandem like the one pictured below.


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Apr 17, 2016)

I have one, restored and for sale.  Problem is you can't ship them and I'm on Cape Cod.  If interested at $ 3500 and can meet somewhere for pick up pls let me know.


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 18, 2016)

I believe you can ship that on a Greyhound bus.  I've done it in the past but it was a while ago


----------



## JAH609 (Apr 18, 2016)

brwstrmgmt said:


> I have one, restored and for sale.  Problem is you can't ship them and I'm on Cape Cod.  If interested at $ 3500 and can meet somewhere for pick up pls let me know.
> 
> View attachment 306245




Beautiful bike but I'm looking for an unrestored one


----------



## JAH609 (Apr 20, 2016)

Still looking


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 20, 2016)

I see you ad on IN CL....did you take the time to hit each city on CL with a ad or is there a way to list one all over?


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 21, 2016)

Sent you a message, got a lead for you.


----------



## schwinnderella (Apr 21, 2016)

I have an original one but I am in suburban Chicago and do not want to ship it. If you are going to be in the area let me know.


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 22, 2016)

Nevermind responding now, bike is sold.


----------



## Colby john (May 5, 2016)

schwinnderella said:


> I have an original one but I am in suburban Chicago and do not want to ship it. If you are going to be in the area let me know.



Hi, interested in rear steer tandem.
Have any pic you can send , and what you asking for it . Thanks John


----------



## MNLTREASURES (May 5, 2016)

JAH609 said:


> Beautiful bike but I'm looking for an unrestored one



I have an unreported one 13000.00 plus parts rechromed complete and wheels rechromed 908- thanks mike 202-2283 daily 9 am till 2pm or after 7pm eastern standard time


----------



## MNLTREASURES (May 5, 2016)

MNLTREASURES said:


> I have an unreported one 13000.00 plus parts rechromed complete and wheels rechromed 908- thanks mike 202-2283 daily 9 am till 2pm or after 7pm eastern standard time


----------



## Kato (Sep 21, 2016)

Does it have to be a Colson.........found one really kool and probably more rare !!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 28, 2016)

Here's one for sale.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=332015680710


----------

